# Looks like fun



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Prettty positive story

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/25352876#25352876


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Oklahoma is a bit far for us east coasters. What kind of chance do you think we New Yorkers have to organize a similar event??? :anim_lol: :smt022


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I see USMC wrote all over that one little kids face. He kept his eyes on the target the hole time. Hoo-Rah!







:smt1099


----------

